# e-bay compot



## Ron-NY (Mar 13, 2007)

AnTec was selling a compot of Phrag Ruby Slippers (bessese x caudatum)made with their awarded besseae flavum. Thought that might be interesting and I decided I was going to bid on it. I checked the bidder list and wasn't the top bidder a friend of mine that I didn't think was into Phrags. I shot him an e-mail to find out how interested he was for I didn't want to steal it from him if he really wanted it. He asked me not to bid on it. He won it, contacted me and is having the compot sent to me. He has requested I need to save him one plant from it and mail it to him when his health issue has improved. What a nice guy!!


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 13, 2007)

I can't wait to see the blooms from that cross... I was checking it out earlier. Nice friend you have, too!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2007)

I almost bid too but I have a problem w/ caudatum because I grow hydro. I'm interested in a couple of seedlings if you want to sell them.


----------

